# Cost of gas boiler repair?



## Joe Nonety (14 Jun 2011)

What were the basic costs of a gas boiler repair that you experienced? (excluding parts or additional time beyond the basic)

I'm looking for a guide as I price around.
Were the Bord Gais or Airtricity ones extra expensive?


----------



## DGOBS (15 Jun 2011)

Usually about 80 euro, unless the problem was something that took a long time like a total strip down of the appliance etc. (I would usually give it a service if required when there too as would be checking all safety aspects anyway)


----------



## Peter Sweeny (15 Jun 2011)

Basic service is about €80-120.

If there are problems with the gas boiler the price will rise, depending on what work needs to be done.


----------



## Joe Nonety (17 Jun 2011)

Thanks.
It now looks like the air vent and pump both need to be replaced.
The issue is the air vent but apparently they're interconnected so when one goes both need to be replaced.
It's a Vokera Mynute 24.
I presume I won't have much change from €300.


----------



## DGOBS (19 Jun 2011)

Rubbish, the auto air vent can be screwed out and replaced (15/20euro) €120 for part/repair and a full service!
Why would the pump and housing need replacing!


----------



## Petal (21 Jun 2011)

I can't remember how much I paid, but I had to have the pump replaced as it ran dry. It was not cheap, that I remember!
I also recently had the pressure vessel replaced and a new pressure valve fitted and the switch moved, all in all 270 Euro.


----------



## DGOBS (21 Jun 2011)

Vokera my ute also has a water pressure switch so the boiler shoul not be able to run dry, as this would completely destroy the appliance (has this SAFETY device been bypassed)


----------



## Complainer (21 Aug 2011)

I booked a service with Bord Gais for my Worchester Bosch condensing boiler based on the €99 offer (see page 4 of [broken link removed]). The confirmation email tells me that the cost for a condensing boiler is from €160, not €99. Is there any sensible justification for this additional cost? Does anyone have any recommendations for good value boiler service in south Dublin?


----------



## Leo (22 Aug 2011)

Today's GrabOne [broken link removed] is for a boiler service.


----------



## DavyJones (22 Aug 2011)

Complainer said:


> I booked a service with Bord Gais for my Worchester Bosch condensing boiler based on the €99 offer (see page 4 of [broken link removed]). The confirmation email tells me that the cost for a condensing boiler is from €160, not €99. Is there any sensible justification for this additional cost? Does anyone have any recommendations for good value boiler service in south Dublin?




Some HE boilers need a combustion gasket change on every service, some tend to be brittle and literally fall apart when disturbed.

Shop around though.


----------



## Complainer (22 Aug 2011)

Leo said:


> Today's GrabOne [broken link removed] is for a boiler service.


Thanks. That price seems almost too good to be true - €37. The supplier is . Google Maps doesn't show me any kind of office or outlet at the address given on their website (6 Bridge Street, Ringsend, Dublin 4 ), and their doesn't seem to be any landline number, which is a bit of a red flag. Has anyone used these guys?



DavyJones said:


> Some HE boilers need a combustion gasket change on every service, some tend to be brittle and literally fall apart when disturbed.
> 
> Shop around though.


Thanks. I see Airtricity seem to be offering €59  (€20 off offer at present). It doesn't say that it is limited to existing Airticity customers.


----------

